

Little development time vs perfect code? - symbion

I am sure I am not the only one to have this "issue".<p>I have created some small libraries for my side projects (mainly C++ lately) but I keep spending an awful lot amount of time trying to make it look good and take into account all corner cases while I should probably just be hacking away to get something working (i.e some kind of prototype).<p>How do you guys deal that ?
======
tzaman
Hack away to get something working putting those libraries to good use. Code
will be optimized throughout the process.

~~~
symbion
You are right. Code optimisation should be a process rather than a task in
itself.

------
lumberjack
I use a priority list for each project. A working implementation would be a
high priority. Security bugs too. Optimizing code a bit lower and so on and so
forth.

~~~
symbion
Priority list ? Good idea. I have a JIRA instance for my project with all
tasks though none of them are prioritised. It might seems slightly overkill
but I guess I could use it to prioritise task/issues with it.

PS: Lumberjack ? Are you the one who wrote the Cocoa Lumberjac logging API by
any chance ?

~~~
orjan
If you already have the tasks, prioritizing them should be fairly easy. Then
just scan down the list until you find the first non-essential feature and
there you draw the line. Anything after that goes into version two.

